# Dinky Bedford - Diecast the old skool way!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

I’ve noticed that it’s not only model kits that seem to be improving in detail and accuracy lately; die cast seem to be doing a good job catching up too. However, it’s good to remember your roots, and when it comes to military die cast, the Dinky Toys Military series is probably the sturdiest cornerstone you can find! 

To remind us all of the past, I thought a review of the * Dinky Toys Bedford QL truck* would be appropriate. This is a simple, but very sturdy model of the rugged Bedford that carried the British and Commonwealth soldiers anywhere and everywhere in WWII. Sure, it’s not the most detailed bit of armour around, but it has a charm all its own. Check it out at the link above!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I went to school with a guy named Dinky Bedford!


----------



## 72challenger (Jul 1, 2005)

Great article, very entertaining! British diecast once ruled the toy vehicle world and its easy to see why with this example.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, 72Challenger! I'm glad you liked the review. I try to make things at least a little bit fun and interesting! 

Dinky Toys are a favourite of mine. It's like someone combined the sturdiness of Tonka Trucks with the detail of a Matchbox. The Army Dinkys are some of my very favourites, too!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have some Dinky military toys from when I was a kid. The Chieftain tank was really cool


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

Digging thru my old box of Dinky 'Collectables' 

The Chieftan



And my personal favourite. The Scorpian.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, that Chieftain is cool! The barrel on it is so thick, though. Is that legit?

The Scorpion is also nice. There aren't a lot of replicas of that thing, I don't think. 

Pretty awesome stuff!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its actually a Stryker (the rocket firing version of the Scorpion tank). I have that one too. The Chieftain barrel is thick because it is hollow to shoot shells. When you rotate the black commanders cupola it makes the barrel go up and down.

I have the Dinky Chieftain, Stryker, Shadomobile, Spectrum Pursuit Vehicle, Thunderbirds, UFO Interceptor. All are in "played with" condition, which is ok since I got hours of real good, fun, playtime with these toys. And they are the ones i had as a kid not replacements.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

A few others hidden in an old box.

Leopard tank. Pretty cool because it could fire two missiles at once. Limited to about 1 metre firing distance though.



Joe's Car - Although I never knew who Joe was, but the machine was great due to its swing out wings and more importantly the light in the back engine exhaust.



Scorpian - Very cool as it could take around 5 missiles in the magazine and perform a rapid fire. Distance was limited to 50cm due to turrets low elevation.



SHADO 2 - Needs track repairs sadly. Impressive firing range, from memory 2 metres.



Space 1999 - Eagle - One of my favourites. Full suspension and releasable pod. I'm sure there was another 'Lifting Eagle' variant but never purchased that one. The ejecting personnel pod also doubled as a large bomb for taking out platoons of army men - from memory. ;-)


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

"Joe" was, I think, probably the lead character from the Gerry Anderson Super-Marionation show Joe 90, about a teenager who used a supercomputer to transfer skill sets into a pair of glasses which relayed them into his brain so he could pull off secret missions. Not as good as Thunderbirds, but I enjoyed it as a kid...

And what you called a Leopard is actually a Gepard, built on the same hull as a Leopard, but with a different turret. The Leopard has a standard single cannon as its main gun.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oh yeah the Gepard. I forgot about that. Actually it uses a modified Leopard hull (it is longer among other differences). I never saw the Joe 90 car.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> "Joe" was, I think, probably the lead character from the Gerry Anderson Super-Marionation show Joe 90, about a teenager who used a supercomputer to transfer skill sets into a pair of glasses which relayed them into his brain so he could pull off secret missions.


Actually, young Joe was supposed to be only nine years old. Here's a thread on the show and the Imai model kit of Joe's car.


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

scotpens said:


> Actually, young Joe was supposed to be only nine years old.


I always wondered why the little guy in the Dinky Toy was sooooooo small.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

S4Simon said:


> I always wondered why the little guy in the Dinky Toy was sooooooo small.


He's just dinky


----------

